# Mister French Taste



## Omar (Oct 2, 2011)

The trailer for Mister French Taste. It's a new comedy series and it stars Osric Chau who was in Kung Fu Killer with David Carradine.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 2, 2011)

That looks terrible!  One to avoid I reckon.


----------

